# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كتاب سليم بن قيس الهلالي- اول كتاب في الاسلام

## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايها الاخوة والاخوات لايفوتنكم متابعتنا مع هذا الكتاب بتحقيق وافي وكافي وهو اول كتاب الف في الاسلام مع تفاصل حياة المؤلف ومدح اهل البيت عليهم السلام للكتاب والمؤلف وانا كتبته تحت عنوان 
امهر صحفي في الفتنة لاسباب ساذكرها هناك مفصلا
وارجو ان لا تغيب عنكم يا موالين متابعة هكذا مصادر التي هي ام الام والله الموفق وفي الحديث ان ولايتهم كالغيم على من مطرت شملته الرحمه اللهم امطرها علينا يارب وان لم نستحق

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شكراً لـ التنبيهـ ،،*
*سـ نكون معكـ حتماً ،،*
*تــــــــــــــــابع بـ طرح روائعكـ ،،*
*و نحن معكـ متابعون بـ إذن اللهـ ،،*
*و أجركـ عند رب العباد ،،*
*يذخرهـ لكـ لـ يوم الحساب ،،*
*و فقكـ اللهـ أستاذنا أويس و سدد خطاكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
للدموع احساس
شكرا والله عباراتكم  تخجلني انا دون ما تتفضلون ولكن جوهركم الطيب  هو الذي يوحي اليكم عطر كلماتكم الفياحه فشكرا لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم


ان سليم بن قيس التابيعي الالكبر الشيخ ابو صادق الهلالي العامري الكوفي ؛من خواص امير المؤمنين عليه السلام والامام الحسن والامام الحسين والامام زين العابدبن عليه السلام وادرك الامام الباقر عليه السلام ايضا واتصل بهؤلاء المعصومين وكان موثق عندهم ومقتبسا من علومهم الفياضة ومتصلبا في دينه ومناوئا لا اعداء اهل بيت النبوي وهو من اقدم علماء اهل البيت واكابر اصحابهم والموالينلهم وكان محبوبا لدى حضراتهم في الغايه ويعتبر الكتاب اول كتاب الف بعد رسول الله صل الله عليه واله وكذلك هو اول كتاب في موضوعه 0
واصله كان من بني هلال بن عامر الذين كانوا يقطنون الحجاز وكانوا من ابناء نبي الله اسماعيل بن ابراهيم خليل الرحمان على نبينا وعلى اله وعليه السلام0
ولد سليم قبل الهجرة بسنتين وكان عمره عند رحلة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله اثنتا عشر سنة ولم يكن في المدينه زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ولا زمن اي بكر وما عاش تلك الاحداث الواقعه بعد وفاته وانما دخل المدينه شابا في اوائل امارة عمر قبل السنة السادسه عشر الهجريه ؛ وحينما قدم المدينه وكان في ذهنه ما يتصوره اي انسان عن دين سماوي ينادي بالحرية وبمبادئ الحق والعداله وينادي ليل نهار ببث العلم والمعرفه ؛ فجاء الى المدينه وفاجئه القمع الشديد لمن ينوي طلب العلم وتقصي ما قاله الرسول صل الله عليه واله بل ويعذب من يسال عن تفسير ايه من الايات المباركه كما سنورده مفصلا في بحث مستقل والذي يطالع بعين الانصاف والواقع ظروف تلك الايام يعرف قيمة ما اقدم عليه هذا البطل من بين حد السيف والسنان حيث اخذ يبحث اولا عن الصحابه ويتعرف عليهم فردا فردا ويميز الخبيث من الطيب فيهم قبل ان يبدء بعمله الجبار الذي لا يستطيعه الصحفي اليوم كما ستقرؤنه ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*لا زلت أستاذنا تجود بـ الدرد و الجواهر ،،*
*و تنثر حبر جودكـ و عطائكـ ،،*
*و نحن هنا نتحرق شوقا لـ المزيد ،،*
*وآآآآآآآآآآآصل عطائكـ ،،*
*و جد علينا بـ المزيد و المزيد ،،*
*و أجركـ محفوظ عند رب العبيد ،،*
*وفقكـ اللهـ داااائما و سدد خطاكـ ،،*
*و لا أعدمنا اللهـ إياكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم يا للدموع احساس 
انا من يفتخر بخدمتكم

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

الله يعطيك العافية خيي 

وعساك على القوة 


من المتابعين للموضوع 


وكل الشكر لك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

ارجو المتابعه للموضوع  بعنوان امهر صحفي في زمان الفتنه فهناك ساذكر الكتاب مع الشرح والتحقيق
 ان شاء الله تعالى

----------

